# Aep 8/24/12



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally managed to make a trip to the stripmines. Got theere about daybreak. Really looked forward to walking into a pond that I hadnt fished for a couple of years. Figured it would be wet with all the dew, but also figured the ticks wouldnt be too active with the cool night. To my disappointment, the water was WAY down and was concerned we would sink to our knees in the soft mud getting into our tubes. It was REAL soft a foot up the bank so we let cooler heads prevail. Made a couple of casts from shore and had a major blow up as I swam a worm over the weeds. Too bad it missed. Went to another pond close by and had a pretty good morning. Caught 15 or so and my buddy 25 or better. No biguns, but fun anyway. Saw the largest snapping turtle I've ever seen which was cool except it was about 2 feet away and 18" underwater and easily 28-30 inches across. I dont mind saying it SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME!!!!! Later went to another pond and caught close to 20. Several in the 12-14 inch range and one 18 inches. Everything was caught on 4" powerworms, mostly Black Shad (black with pearl white) Water was way down in all 3 ponds, but all in all, a pretty good day.
Be Blessed!!!!


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, one more thing. The water was still kinda warm and should be awesome in a couple more weeks. Especially with all these cool nights. I cant wait to get back up there......


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I've only made it down once this year, which means I really need to plan another trip soon!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Right there with you Brian!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

